# Apocalypse Box sets being Dis-continued?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, yeah, i've heard it hear on the forum, but haven't found any proof! Can somone carify for me? Cause I am mighty pissed off with GW to stop the Apoc box sets.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, when Planetstrike comes out, the Apoc boxes will be discontinued.

-Dirge


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Its really stupid, i man it must be expensive and all, an those sets were really expensive but they were useful, wait des that mean the Baneblades going as well?


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Well .Planetstrike is not confirmed....nuff said =)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

*big wrong buzzer sound for dirge*

the apocalypse boxes HAVE been discontinued. They were never intended/advertised as a continual thing. They were a splash release.

GW always said they were around til jan, that was it. GW stores have stopped getting the boxes in, so there are only a few left around.

I know for one thing that we in Bromley are lucky enough to have a tank company box, and a few of the tau boxes. but thats it.

Baneblades are a full, normal release, and will stay on the shelves.


----------



## casanova (Nov 1, 2007)

i never heard any of this when did GW release this because
if its true then im as pissed of as rogal dorn at the heresy i mean 
what a load of shit (excuse the french)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

They did it with some of the Dark Angels stuff too.

Generally most of the limited release stuff got sold out before it was officially discontinued.

But yeah, if you look at the old fliers and averts you';ll see 'limited release' or the like stamped in the corner.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I'm not that crushed to be frank. There are still tonnes about especially the guard stuff and the tau rapid insertion forces are common in my local. If you really really really want a certain box i'll bet a random store still has it in stock.


----------



## Souchan (Mar 7, 2008)

I know the boxes will no longer be stocked, but the package deals still remain in the online shop don't they?


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I haven't bought a battle company yet!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Baneblades are staying. After all the work for those molds, I don't think it'll be discontinued anytime soon.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

nah, they won't discontinue the b-blade...and besides, as previously mentioned, the baneblade wasn't the same type of release as the other stuff y'all have been discussing. it's a 'regular' release; the others were 'splash' releases...they were only ever supposed to have a limited run. now that run's up, they won't be around. by contrast, the b-blade's just a regular old release...so like, say, the leman russ, they may update the model occasionally, even package it with several more for a reduced price (i hope...:biggrin, but they ain't gonna stop makin' it so long as they're making profit.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I haven't bought a battle company yet!
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 I feel your pain Brother. I talked with the US boys and they said it was pulled 2/29/08:angry::ireful2:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, *hopefully* i will be getting some payout from a car incident. But i dont know how long it will be but hopefully it should be enough to cover me to buy 2 whirlwinds and 2 vindicators :biggrin:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

all the apocalypse box sets can be bought by getting a large amount of normal box sets. Of course by doing that you would be spending an insane amount of money. However, the baneblade and the Masters of the Chapter are models that cannot be bought any other way (unless you buy it from forgeworld), so they won't be discontinued unless nobody buys them.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Are they getting rid of the Terminus Ultra? I really want to get that tank.

Oh and Archangel look on Ebay, I got mine for about 100$ less than the original price.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Master Kashnizel said:


> Oh and Archangel look on Ebay, I got mine for about 100$ less than the original price.


I think I've fallen in love with you in the most heterosexual way possible ...

I don't think they're getting rid of the new tanks, just the super boxed sets. Terminus Ultra, Baneblade, etc will stay; but Suppression force, Battle Company, etc. will go.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

can you sue bane blades in normal games


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

erm...you could try...it's a pantload of points, though. and superheavies tend to wildly unbalance anything under apocalypse-level games. 

as for the terminus ultra, you could always just buy a normal land raider and convert it...as i understand, the kit is essentially a normal landraider with a mess of extra lascannon and sponson bitz, so it stands to reason you should be able to build it yourself from a standard LR.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

yay no more morons trying to use them in normal games


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

haha, theres a tournament at my local store and this one guy used a warhound titan in a 2,000 pt army.. 1500 pts down the drain


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

damn...can you even fit the rest of the FOC into 500 points? sounds suspect....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Master Kashnizel said:


> Are they getting rid of the Terminus Ultra? I really want to get that tank.
> 
> Oh and Archangel look on Ebay, I got mine for about 100$ less than the original price.


Well, i dont see it on the Online store anymore... 

*Just Checked*

No its not on the online store, i think it was pulled early january. But otherwise buy this:










Then just look for a Land Raider side sponson sprue from Bitz box or BW bitz, and similar sites.
And the las sprue


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a rumour in my local club supposedly emanating from a recent trip by a number of our players to GW's Nottingham HQ that a cheap plastic thunderbolt (like the baneblade) is in the works for release along with 5th edition and will become a standard box set. May be a rumour or a pipe dream but the possibility of a new reasonably priced superheavy is damned tempting

P.S. a landraider terminus can be built from the following items. 1) Landraider 2) Razorback TL Lascannon Turret 3) 2 predator annihilator Lascannon side sponsons


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah, i've heard a plastic thunderbolt is in the works as well...though i've heard that a plastic valkyrie is likely for planetstrike, if i recall correctly :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

what exactly is planetstrike?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

it's a rumored new expansion...no release dates i've heard of, but it's supposed to bring flyers and drop pods firmly into the game. oh, and there's rumors of plastic kasrkin coming out as a part of the event release, too...so perhaps a new ig codex around the same time?

linky...

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/12/rumors-codex-planetstrike.html


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

GW always said the Apocalypse boxes were a limited release for the Apocalypse launch and Xmas period, I worked for GW at the time and in the store we were telling everyone they'd need to get them ASAP before they went out of production. The Baneblade is permanent kit though so no chance of that going.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

If you want an apocalypse box set give the direct sales team a call.

I called asking for the 4 x Land Raider box and asked the guys if it was possible to have four chaos land raiders instead of the pointless imperial bits. They couldn't have been more helpfull. And now four Fire dragons land raiders contructed 1 painted!


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

New plastic Thunderhawks and drop troops. This planet strike sounds great, but losing the apocalypse box sets sucks. By the way will planet strike include plastic drop pods, that would be awsome.:biggrin:


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hang on*

Ok call me slow but what the fudge is Planetstrike????


----------



## aggressor (Feb 6, 2008)

I also very much agree.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

someone posted a link about it in this thread...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Line breaker squadrons are still around, and the land raider terminus ultra pattern mega las death (or something like that, the one with 5 lascannons), the emperor's fist is still about, and the artillery battery (3 basilisks). So lots of the apoc stuff is still in circulation. The battle company is still at my store (£275 though, most expensive thing in the whole bloody store). 

However the thing I've been saving up for (the guard company) is no longer being produced nor is the emperor's wrath or emperor's talons (the 9 basilisks and....lots of sentinels box respectively).

EDIT: Well the Land Raider Terminus Ultra's in Morpeth. Go to TG Allans.

ANOTHER EDIT: Someone said plastic Valkyrie? WOOHOOO!!!!!! I've always wanted one of those


----------

